# MOVED: Surviving the autoimmune recovery plan



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

This topic has been moved to Homeopathy Aromatherapy & Herbal remedies.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326030.0


----------

